# USB flash drive and iPod troubles

## walrus_55

when trying to connect a usb memory stick i get this messsage in dmesg:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

This is the same for the iPod however i can connect the ipod via firewire which is better anyway,  but i still want to get this stick working:

I have UHCI and ECHI build in to the kernel and i have a working printer and mouse on usb, is there some kernel option i am missing?  i have SCSI disk support and SCSI generic support also compiled in.

thanks, i have search and found similar errors to mine except they are usually error -110 not error -71

----------

## dclf34

probably u havent modbrope to load these modules....cause my output is

(this is for firewire drives as well....the same goes for usb drives and pens)

Mar 26 06:18:52 elf kernel: scsi2 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel:   Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: Y080L0            Rev:

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 06

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel: SCSI device sdb: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel: SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel:  /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel: Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Mar 26 06:18:53 elf kernel: Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Mar 26 06:18:54 elf scsi.agent[8956]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.1/fw-host0/0050770e00071002/0050770e00071002-0/host2/2:0:0:0

then i mount an vouala

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-53537-highlight-%2A+mount+usb+device+system+proc+bus+usb+usbfs+defaults+0+0.html

in any case check this fantastic link....i got around trables after these

----------

## yaneurabeya

Be sure you have USB mass storage, Windows disk partition schemes, and vfat support enabled in your kernel, as well as dosfstools emerged.

----------

## walrus_55

 *dclf34 wrote:*   

> probably u havent modbrope to load these modules....cause my output is
> 
> (this is for firewire drives as well....the same goes for usb drives and pens)
> 
> Mar 26 06:18:52 elf kernel: scsi2 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices
> ...

 

Yeah i get that output when connecting the iPod via firewire, its just when i use usb that i get the error. 

 *Quote:*   

> Be sure you have USB mass storage, Windows disk partition schemes, and vfat support enabled in your kernel, as well as dosfstools emerged

 

I havnt emerged dosfstools i dont hink that will be the problem though, as i cant even get a device node, also i am using udev if there is something i need to do differently

----------

## yaneurabeya

Make sure to have all the stuff compiled into the kernel/emerged though cause you will need it in order for your flash memory to work. Also, do you have EHCI, UHCI, and OHCI support compiled as modules in your kernel? That seems to screw people up 9 times out of 10. ALSO, make sure to add USB mass storage support or the memory might not work at all.

----------

## walrus_55

Yeah irecompiled the kernel with uhci support aswell and still the same result, any other ideas?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Is USB Mass storage compiled into the kernel though? That part is paramount to whether or not the iPod/flash memory mount will succeed.

----------

## walrus_55

This is the relevent kernel opions i have

```
bash-2.05b# cat config | grep USB

# Supported USB Adapters

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_USB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

and i have SCSi, SCSI disk and SCSi generic support compiled into the kernel

----------

## Anc

Interesting topic.

I have a USB hd 160Gig and when i plug it in i get exact the same error.

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

Although i also have a digital camera, when i plug that one in. It's all working fine. No errors, mountpoint and i can use it fine.

Also mention worthy.

Before i got this error i didn't had udev installed.

And before that i got instead of the errors, the following in my dmesg

```
usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: HDS72251  Model: 6VLAT80           Rev: 0811

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete 
```

 And didn't had a mountpoint.

----------

## yaneurabeya

It should have had a mountpoint after that. It takes a little while for USB/Firewire devices to "settle" (about 15 seconds).

----------

## Sardien

I also get that "device descriptor read/64, error -71" with my ipod when I plug it itno a USB2.0 port. However if I plug it into a USB1.1 port (yes my pc still has those:P) then it works perfectly  :Confused:  ?

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *Sardien wrote:*   

> I also get that "device descriptor read/64, error -71" with my ipod when I plug it itno a USB2.0 port. However if I plug it into a USB1.1 port (yes my pc still has those:P) then it works perfectly  ?

 

And you guys both have USB 2.0 support built into the kernel? Are they Mac or Windows formatted and with what version of the firmware update? Also, what generation and size are they?

----------

## walrus_55

yeah i have usb 2.0 compiled into the kernel, the iPod is windows formatted but thats not the problem because the iPod works with firewire, its just that it's the same error i get when i try to connect my usb memory stick. I would prefere to use firewire for the iPod anyway (faster) but i would love to get thsi memory stick working

----------

## Sachankara

 *walrus_55 wrote:*   

> yeah i have usb 2.0 compiled into the kernel, the iPod is windows formatted but thats not the problem because the iPod works with firewire, its just that it's the same error i get when i try to connect my usb memory stick. I would prefere to use firewire for the iPod anyway (faster) but i would love to get thsi memory stick working

 Remove the USB 2.0 support and just use 1.x. It'll work then... Trust me...

----------

## Sardien

But 1.1 is sooo slow  :Sad:  ???

I really want to use my ipod with USB2.0! (i dont dual boot nor own a XP/2000/OS X PC so i cant use it on them)

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

>  *walrus_55 wrote:*   yeah i have usb 2.0 compiled into the kernel, the iPod is windows formatted but thats not the problem because the iPod works with firewire, its just that it's the same error i get when i try to connect my usb memory stick. I would prefere to use firewire for the iPod anyway (faster) but i would love to get thsi memory stick working Remove the USB 2.0 support and just use 1.x. It'll work then... Trust me...

 

Try plugging the iPod into a different USB port/BUS as opposed to removing USB 2.0 support first.

----------

